# Problemas con los usb de mi pc que no reconoce nada



## chucky.122 (Ene 9, 2009)

hola gente estoy teniendo un problema con mi pc lo que le pasa es que conecto celular de distintas marcas, mp3 y no me reconoce ningun dispositivo en la pantalla aparece no se reconoce dispositivo usb toco ese cartel y me aprece dispositivo desconocido y pasando esto no puedo copiar musica del celular no puedo poner musica al mp3 ni imagenes al celu necesito la solucion de este problema espero la respues desde ya gracias y perdon.


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 9, 2009)

probastes en todos los puertos ? has echo algun experimento con tu USB


----------



## cesartm (Ene 9, 2009)

Que modelo/marca tu celular es?
Yo tenia un motorola (que no recuero cual era),  pero no quiere decir que por que tenia entrada a usb, le podia poner musica solo era para cargar la bateria e igual me pasaba.
checa: Control Panel>System>Hardware>Device Manager> y busca en que puerto esta


----------



## jomaza (Ene 10, 2009)

Pasa solo con celulares o con cualquier dispositivo que colocas en el puerto? memorias, scaners,impresoras.............


----------



## chucky.122 (Ene 10, 2009)

hola jomaza mira respecto a tu pregunta el modem esta conectado a usb y funciona, la impresora tambien y funciona solamente no funcionan los celulares y los mp3/mp4 y ya eh probado en todos los puertos y no funcionan que tengo que hacer .


----------



## elmo2 (Ene 11, 2009)

que sistema operativo tienes ?

yo tuve que instalarle unas actualizaciones al win98se para que reconociera mi motorola c650 y mis nuevas memorias usb...

al winXP le tuve que instalar el service pack 2 para que todos los programas para mi motorola pudieran comunicarse con el cell...

saludos...


----------



## cazs (Ene 11, 2009)

Segun experiencias en el taller con los puertos, varias veces me llevo a desistalar los drivers del los puertos USB (del sistema), reiniciar la PC, luego windows los encuentra y los instala solo, recien ahi conectando los dispositivos USB los reconoce. Entonces comenzar con las instalaciones, tengan en cuenta que, algunos disposirivos USB requieren primero de la instalacion de los drivers de los mismos antes de conectarlos al PC. Suerte. y saludos.


----------



## xyz0k (Ene 27, 2009)

Depende la marca de tu celular, pero prueba a buscar en la página de la marca algunos drivers o un programa para pasar la musica, fotos, etc.

Si solo te pasa con el celular es por eso, porque los drivers no los encuentra (pero si lo detecta, si no no te pondria dispositivo desconocido).

Si me dices la marca lo busco y te pongo los drives. Si son librerias con extensión DLL te ayudo a instalarlas.

Saludos espero tu respuesta!


----------

